# Shawnee State Forest morel



## Realitette (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## CharlieH (Apr 14, 2021)

Thought you were not allowed to hunt state forest


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

CharlieH: *You can hunt mushrooms in Ohio State Parks. It's ok. *_ I found out the hard way by missing out._

About 12 years ago, I was hiking with my Sweetie in a State Park and we came across 25 perfect Grey Morel Mushrooms. I didn't pick them because I though it was illegal. . . . Well . . . after getting home I began to wonder what was the authority I was relying on in making that assumption and leaving those beautiful mushrooms in the forest.

So I called the park office for that State Park and was informed that is was ok to pick mushrooms in State Parks. I then called about 6 more State Parks and asked the same question. The answer was always the same. *"OK"*

The prior and misinforming piece of information* for me* had been that at that time, it was usually (written) expressed "to call the individual state park and ask". It wasn't explicitly stated in a blanket way that it is ok to pick mushrooms in all *State Parks*. I since found out that it is so. It's OK.

Happy Hunting.


----------



## Realitette (Apr 25, 2021)

CharlieH said:


> Thought you were not allowed to hunt state forest


I own 36 acres inside the park. Private land.


----------

